# LPG/GPL adapter for Spain how essential is it??



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

When we were last in Spain and needed gas we were glad to see that an increased number of garages were now selling it. 
However the Spanish pumps use a different adapter to the rest of Europe. 
At that time the garages had one available to loan so you could connect. 
We shouldn't need any gas whilst we are passing through en route to Portugal but does anyone know if the loan adapter is still current practice or do I need to buy one, just in case?

Many thanks


Mike & Ann


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have got one you can have for a fiver plus postage if that is any help (still sealed in its package) PM me (with your email address) if you are interested and I will photograph it for you.

Gaslow product code is 01-4310 (thats whats on the packet!)

Andy


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Spanish adapter*

Thanks for the thoughtful offer but the one I saw in use in Spain as their standard was the one shown as Gaslow 01-4305. 
Its the one that looks like a huge grease nipple.
I just wondered if the Spanish garages still lend them out or if the practice has been stopped- perhaps because they have all "gone walkies" !!

Mike


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Spain went over to the ISO connector from day one, so better be prepared and take one.

If you have the standard UK filler with M22 internal thread then you can just screw the adapter in, as we and thousands of others do.

Peter


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

over here in the algarve they use the big round adapter the type the gun sits into and fingers expand

i think this is normal in a lot of countries now gaslow 4300

if you get stuck just ask on the campsite and im sure someone will lend you one

in algarve now and high twenties as i type this


barry


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

In Spain a lot of garages have adaptors you can borrow but some don't. We have always taken our own and have used it quite often.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Christine thats what I thought, I see them on ebay so perhaps best to buy one,, although as I said enroute to Portugal we shoudnt need it
Mike


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

from what i have been told here in the algarve filling english bottles is fine they do object to there own bottles though

as the garages would loose revenue by not selling there own bottles

we are allways taking bottles to the garage to fill for people of the attendant is on the ball they make us put the bottle in the vehicle to fill it

seems the law? requires the bottles to be in / on the vehicle to fill it


barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

To answer the OPs question, it's 100% essential if you want to be able to connect in Spain. Why are you asking?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Powerplus:

By "english" bottles I suspect you mean *British* - 
we use the same ones here in Wales and I suspect also the rest of the UK - 
Scotland, NI, IoM, CI and no doubt the IoW!!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

It is a good idea to have a pair of thick gloves. When you unscrew the new Spanish adaptor you usually get liquid propane squirted out as the tube empties. You get much the same with the other fittings but it takes place when you disconnect the hose and you are further away so the liquid evaporates before it reaches your hand, so no problem. The reason is that there is usually a valve in the adaptor.
Eventually I suspect that this will become the EU standard fitting because the old type are rather polluting - and from out point of view no adaptors!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> Powerplus:
> 
> By "english" bottles I suspect you mean *British* -
> we use the same ones here in Wales and I suspect also the rest of the UK -
> Scotland, NI, IoM, CI and no doubt the IoW!!


Nah, he's allowed to say English, 'cos it's an ENGLISH company, founded in 1935 as the Calor (Distributing)Co. Ltd. in London and now with it's HQ in Warwick... :wink2:

Calor (Scotland) was formed later.... and the Irish part was initially run by a company called Messrs McMullen Ltd. who eventually were taken over by Calor..... :smile2:

but the IoW ? That's going a bit far isn't it? >

Dave


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

I was asking because as I said, when we were there a year ago, it seemed to be normal for the garages to have an adaptor to lend out so that you could fill refillable systems on their forecourts

The practice may have died out since we were last there.

Dont forget that its not so long ago that LPG/GPL for vehicle use in Spain was restricted to Taxis and Buses only so a year ago it was perhaps quite a novelty to the garages
Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

LPG has long been available in Spain and the network of stations has grown nicely recently. Over the last few years all the pumps have been fitted with the Euro nozzle connector, the adapter is shown here http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/lpgautogas-filling-adapters-1-c.asp

I can't comment on how often it's possible to borrow one as I carry my own and haven't asked.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi pippin

perfectly right uk from now on sorry


----------

